# Smileys for all!!!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok we have needed more smileys for a lonnng time, and I don't see any coming so here is a link for those who want to use these!!

*HOWEVER* This is a large variety of smiley so please remember that offensive smileys will not be tolerated 

ø Smileys - Free Forum Smileys | My Smiley ø
http://www.topsmileys.net/sign.php

Have a smiley day!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

just checkin


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

you can send the dirty ones in PMs hehehehehe


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Some of these are hilarious. lol

THANKS!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> you can send the dirty ones in PMs hehehehehe


Yes you may! They are also welcome in the VIP area! Ya'll hear that buy VIP package and use dirty smileys!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ha! i love 'em! and it's about time we get some new ones!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The only bad thing about these is its a huge image code but its worth it!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm looking at the "adult" smilies right now and all I can say is Wooooooooooow LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I like this one...LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I like this one...LMAO


next time you guys make whitney mad she's gonna come after yall like that!!! :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

heres one for the Family guy fan! 

its peanut butter jelly time.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> heres one for the Family guy fan!
> 
> its peanut butter jelly time.


LMAO I wish they had one with Brian dressed as the banana!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

me too!! that would be awesome!


----------

